# Mildew prevention/maintenance



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

Turns out all of the exteriors I'm doing this year are with stain. All are repaints and all had mildew on them. I powerwashed with bleach etc. 
What type of maintenance can be done to prevent/slow its return?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I recommend this:

Mold Avenger

It's one thing to kill mold or mildew but it's another when you deplete it's food source. MA kills the mildew and also kills the food source. Mildew and Mold when it dies, it spores out in order to keep going. The new spores (from what I understand) feed on the food supply around the area and it keeps growing.


----------

